
Show HN: Find titles to watch and keep track of everything you watch - gogetakame
https://www.addtothelist.com
======
gogetakame
Hey everyone! I had previously shared a site I had been working on called
AddToTheList.

I’m excited to present Version 2 of the site! It is a complete redesign of the
site with way more features and better usability/aesthetic changes. I’ve been
working hard on this for the past month so hopefully you will find the new
version more useful.

Check it out here:
[https://www.addtothelist.com](https://www.addtothelist.com)

Some of the newer features:

* You can now write reviews for titles.

* Improved search and filtering system for titles (including IMDb and Rotten Tomatoes ratings).

* You can like and comment on reviews and lists now also. The more popular lists and reviews will get featured on the home page!

* You can add tags to your lists and reviews so users can search for them more easily.

* You can now create Ranked lists (rank/order the titles in a list).

* Improved user profile view to see most watched genres and other stats.

* You can add descriptions to your lists.

* See the most popular lists, reviews, and users to find out what to watch.

* You'll be able to edit/create lists much more easily and add titles to them more easily also.

* Titles don't need to be added to lists explicitly to rate them.

* And much more!

Thank you for all of the feedback and I’m hoping that this version will really
take off. Make sure to invite your friends to join also! I still have more
things planned to come so stay tuned. In the mean time, happy watching! :)

